# Drive belt diagram



## greatdane (Jan 13, 2007)

I am looking for a drive belt diagram for a 165 Lawn Tractor. Help?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greatdane _
> *I am looking for a drive belt diagram for a 165 Lawn Tractor. Help? *


It looks like your not alone! I did find this animal though HERE 

Since it is 20 + years old your dealer might not have it either but suggest you ask one in your area!!

BTW Welcome to TF!!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## greatdane (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------

